# Incredible crash at the ring! -video



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Haha


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

lol, very funny.. missing the Helmet and gloves.. they possibly could have saved you


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

That is awesome, second that bout the helmet and gloves.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Very good! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

That's just stupid... No thought for personal safety.

I'm just pleased we can't see the skid marks...


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

i bet that left some skid marks.....


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

looks like the back end let go......lol


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

:chuckle: Nice one


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL the back stepped out on him


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks like he bottomed out and that unsettled the balance.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

That's what happens when you drive by the seat of your pants. :runaway:


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

Brilliant, well done Mook..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

haha excellent, wonder how much was he charged for crash barrier damage?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Where'd you dig that up, Mook?

It's years old.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mate sent me it. Made me chuckle


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

forget the gloves and helmet, I'd be worried about the burn marks on the bottem end :chuckle:


----------

